# 71 Lemans dash removal



## seventychevy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm new to this site and am looking for some info for my step-dad... he's got a 71 Lemans Sport convertible and I am looking for information on removing the dash to exchange the gauge cluster. Right now it has the plain speedo and idiot lights but he has the gauge cluster and clock... since moving he can no longer find his assembly manual and I was wondering if someone has a copy of the page(s) that show the exploded view of how the dash, etc come apart. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Eric


----------

